# Escambia river



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Went out yesterday from the Swamp House and went north. Tried everything and came up with nothing, even had some worms left over and tried them for bream but they weren't hungry either. It was a beautiful day and relaxing so it wasn't a total lost.

Forgot to add, my anchor got hung up and I worked for 30 minutes before I gave up on it and cut the line. Now I'm in the market for an anchor. The one I had was a 10 lb, not sure if I need one that heavy for a 16 ft bass boat.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Escambia has been funny lately after that weird moon last week. I went out today and did okay. I was fishing for Bass and caught 13 Reds, 4 Bass, 1 Flounder, 2 White Trout, and 1 Speck. 9 of the Reds were in the slot, and all other fish were keepers. 

Pc-C


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Dang Pc-c, I need to go with you and find out how to do what you do.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Pimp-C-Cola said:


> Escambia has been funny lately after that weird moon last week. I went out today and did okay. I was fishing for Bass and caught 13 Reds, 4 Bass, 1 Flounder, 2 White Trout, and 1 Speck. 9 of the Reds were in the slot, and all other fish were keepers.
> 
> Pc-C


Wow that's okay? What lure were you fishing? Good job


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

I was fishing for Bass and couldn't keep the reds off my stick. I was fishing up river near the power plant and barge docks. I was using spinnerbaits (whait and chartreuse) and KVD lipless crankbaits (Chartreuse and black back). I should have been worming but I don't have too much patience for finesse fishing. 

Pc-C


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang i need to be on the Escambia with you on a good day!!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Pimp-C-Cola said:


> I was fishing for Bass and couldn't keep the reds off my stick. I was fishing up river near the power plant and barge docks. I was using spinnerbaits (whait and chartreuse) and KVD lipless crankbaits (Chartreuse and black back). I should have been worming but I don't have too much patience for finesse fishing.
> 
> Pc-C


I was up there also,I might of seen you if you had 2 people in your boat and were throwing a white spinner bait.I was just off the point there going towards the back between the 2 barges.Did you go behind the barge tied up at the plant??? There were 2 of us in my boat,its burgundy and gold.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry, that wasn't me. I was in a white Stratos. 

Pc-C


----------

